# so I reinstalled Windows XP... no drivers now? Can't get online...



## Uni (Jul 30, 2007)

Okay, so I've reinstalled XP and things are running smoothly now, except...

In my device manager, under "other devices" they all have a yellow ? next to them: the video, audio (no, can't hear anything other than that annoying, "bonk" sound  ), ethernet, network, etc. I can't get online to download a driver (I'm at a friend's house now), so I'm trying to find what I need and burn it to disc so I can install it on my lappy (Dell, Inspiron B130 ) and get online again. I'm sure from there, I can go to the dell website and get the sound and what not fixed up, but since I can't get online, and I'm not sure what I'm looking for (there's a driver update on dell.com... is that it?  Here's the link. ) I'm really having a "throw it out the window" moment here. Can anybody help me? Many thanks in advance 

Oh, btw, I have cable broadband internet service (when I called them, they said my 'puter wasn't showing up, and to contact dell for a driver from the network card. Dell said, "That's $150 please"  ), with a ethernet line to the router. Does that make sense?


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

If you are looking for the wireless adaptor driver, that may be it . . you can download on the machine you are on now and copy to flash drive or CD to install on the other one.


----------



## Peter Komar (Jan 18, 2007)

Did you not get a disc ( CD ) with all the drivers on it from Dell when you got the comp?


----------



## Uni (Jul 30, 2007)

simpswr said:


> If you are looking for the wireless adaptor driver, that may be it . . you can download on the machine you are on now and copy to flash drive or CD to install on the other one.


Yes, I was planning to do that (I actually have the CD burned), but the word "wireless" is throwing me off. Mine isn't wireless, it has that big fat phone-cord-looking wire that runs to the modem. It apparently has wireless capabilities, but I've never set it up that way. I didn't buy the wireless router.



Peter Komar said:


> Did you not get a disc ( CD ) with all the drivers on it from Dell when you got the comp?


no, all I got was the OS disc. And I've kept everything that came with it, neatly in its box in my closet, which hasn't been opened again (since the initial purchase) until now.


----------



## mattyc (Aug 22, 2007)

Go here.
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...stemID=INSPIRON1300/B130&hidos=WW1&hidlang=en

Show all drivers. 
Get the Chipset Driver.
Get the Video Driver.
Get the Audio Driver.
Get the Broadcom Driver that applies to the 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller. Its the 4MB download in that list of network drivers

Install them in that order.

Actually, you can also try looking at the OS cd they gave you.
I have an HP at work, the Windows cd they provide has a folder on it called drivers, with everything I needed right on it.


----------



## Uni (Jul 30, 2007)

ok, burning all that to disc now (thanks mattyc) and will hopefully be able to fix it when I get home. As for the OS disc: I've already looked on it, and to no avail. Of course now, under close inspection, I see tiny print that reads: "Does not contain drivers or software"  Figures.


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

The Dell Reinstallation disc only has the standard XP Drivers. You may have also received a "Resource" CD which should have your drivers. Otherwise, do as mattyc suggested and download those drivers


----------



## Uni (Jul 30, 2007)

Unfortunately, I did not receive the "Resources" disc.  But, the good news is, that I ended up calling my cable co. and they actually went to the same page I was viewing, and told me exactly which ones to get (I already had most of them, from this thread, but a few were confusing as to which one I should get). I burned them to disc, came home, unzipped everything and installed. My firewall was blocking me for a while, until I remembered to set it for "Office" instead of Home (I'm at home, lol). Since then, I'm good to go, so :up: :up: :up: and a 
BIG THANK YOU!!! to you helpful folks here at the forum.  *goes to edit first post*


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

Well done . .


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the top of the page in the upper right corner.©*


----------

